# Pesticides for trailing blackberries and Rhino thistle



## Jacob J. (Oct 20, 2002)

Howdy Folks-

I got a question for the landscapers, horticulturists, and/or the arborists here;

I need a good application for winter time work on Rhino thistle, Star thistle, Trailing Blackberries, and Mountain blackberries. I live in Western Oregon and the temps here right now are averaging 30-38 during the day in the winter with moderate precip. Anyone have some suggestions?? thanks!


----------



## Jacob J. (Oct 20, 2002)

Oops, forgot to mention most of this work is in young reprod about 8-10 years old and I don't want to scorch any conifers of course.


----------



## bwalker (Oct 20, 2002)

Roundup or crossbow should work fine.


----------



## treeclimber165 (Oct 20, 2002)

That's an herbicide. Even though they sound like weeds, he asked about pesticides.

Jacob, what type of insect problem do you have?


----------

